# spasms/ twith after death???



## thehuntison99 (Sep 26, 2006)

I shot down my first squirrel today, but my shot was bad. I hit in the back legs, but it couldnt run fast, so I put it of its misery. After I killed ( it stopped moving and breathing), it started to have a seizure that lasted 2 seconds. Is that normal, can sombody please EXPLAIN. Thanks in advance :-?


----------



## Jiffy (Apr 22, 2005)

It was the ghost of the squirrel leaving it's body and entering yours. You shall forever be haunted by the "ghost of the squirrel". I suggest you go find a voodoo doctor and have him counter with an "anti-squirrel" spell....if you fail to do this you could possibly DIE!!!

:lol: More than likely it was just secondary nerve impulses. Very common...esp. with head shots.


----------



## thehuntison99 (Sep 26, 2006)

so it happens and its all good right


----------



## huntin1 (Nov 14, 2003)

Yeah it happens most of the time, but it ain't all good cause ya hit him in the hindquarters first, thereby ruining most of the tasty meat. Head shots, man, head shots. 

Jiffy, ghost of the squirrel. LMAO

:beer:

huntin1


----------



## always_outdoors (Dec 17, 2002)

Jiffy: You're going to give me nightmares dude!


----------



## Habitat Hugger (Jan 19, 2005)

Don't feel bad huntison99! Perfectly normal! 
The last part of the brain to die in any animal, humans included, is the brain stem, and quivers or siezure-like activity is common and usual with the death of any animal, as I said, humans included.


----------



## Remington 7400 (Dec 14, 2005)

Don't worry untill you completely blow ones head off with a 20 guage at 10 feet and the HEADLESS squirrel runs about 10 steps then kicks and flops for a good minute. That my friends was the ghost of the squirrel!


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

thehuntison99 Yes this happens often not pretty is it! Does not always happen this way so try to make good one shot kills shoot for the heart lung area, the head is great but a difficult target!

Wear garlic around your neck to protect you from the future squirrel ghosts, and always keep a rabbits foot in your left back pocket "upside down". :wink:


----------



## clampdaddy (Aug 9, 2006)

Wait till you wack your first feral cat (house cats gone wild). Even with a picture perfect head shot They spasim for a really long time.


----------

